# wood eating insect identification



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

Can anyone identify the insect I have attached pictures of. They are found throughout my framing, mostly dried up and flaky on the outside of the wood, and have done a good bit of damage. They are maroon, look like little red beans (the size of jelly beans) and open like clams.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm certainly no Entomologist (bug expert) but those look to me to be African Road egg shells, or so I was taught. I see them a lot here in S. GA. but am not familiar with the damaged wood near them. Hopefully someone will kick in here with a better answer and teach us both on this. Thanks, David


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never heard of those and can't find anything googling that, so I don't know. My dad said he's seem them but that they don't seem to eat wood but just live on wood like barnacles. So maybe termites were eating the wood and they just happened to be there now.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Check this link. Some of the damage looks similar.

http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/insectid/wood-attk.php


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

My termite guy came by and said those are roach eggs. The wood damage that just so happens to be around them is from powder post beetle and drywood termites.

sure enough...
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.pestech.com/images/1003fig7.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.pestech.com/roaches.html&usg=__w85Zdmtqo-EpfNArLrKDYKK_J94=&h=180&w=275&sz=9&hl=en&start=1&sig2=fTGfzFh27JFaUgMMWbaE_w&um=1&tbnid=RKOSEs0R4sr4aM:&tbnh=75&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3Droach%2Beggs%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1&ei=aTOySoScI9yetwelg_23DQ


----------

